# Sad News at Great Wolf Lodge Williamsburg



## Jeni (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm sure the story has some more details to come, but here is what is being reported today:

http://content.hamptonroads.com/story.cfm?story=127013&ran=224592


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 20, 2007)

Terrible story.  With kids, you just can't keep your eye off of them for a second at that age.


----------

